# ID Please - This Small Snake in Brisbane (IMAGE)



## Miker84 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi All,

Can anyone help to identify this little guy?

Found in a friend's kitchen in the bushy areas of Western Brisbane.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## tickerbox (Mar 13, 2014)

Looks like a classic little whip snake to me. Large eyes, the colouration, the very slender and long tail.


----------



## jedi_339 (Mar 13, 2014)

Yep, just a yellow faced whip snake _Demansia psammophis_


----------



## butters (Mar 13, 2014)

Yep YF whip. I live in Ferny Hills which is western brisbane I guess and they are common here. Get them in the yard almost daily when it's warm and they manage to get into the house from time to time.
Convincing them to go back outside can be fun at times.


----------

